# script pour compiler plusieurs projet Xcode



## Blood (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 


Je suis debutant sur mac ainsi que Xcode. J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de faire un script pour compiler plusieur projet à la suite.

Je m'explique : j'ai 4 projets qu'il faut compiler les uns apres les autres. (le 2eme ne peut etre compiler sans que le premier le soit, et ainsi de suite). Je dois aussi récupérer les infos de compile.


Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer un bon tuto sur les scripts en rapport avec Xcode ca me serait fort utile.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2007)

Dans un projet Xcode, tu peux créer plusieurs cibles avec des dépendances entre elles. Donc tu crées une cible principales qui dépend des cibles secondaires et tout seras compilé dans le bon ordre.


----------



## Blood (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci de ta réponse, je vais essayé de créer un nouveau projet et faire les targets. Ca va etre disco surtout que c'est mes premiers pas

PS: connais tu un bon site de tuto de script? j'ai besoin de faire des copies, des deplacements, des comparaisons de fichiers et surement d'autres operations.


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

tout est dans la doc menu help


----------

